# MVC Framework



## kon (1. Aug 2006)

Hey, 
ich bin gerade dabei Servlets/JSP zu erlernen und frage mich, welche Frameworks wohl am meisten verbreitet sind. Es fällt einem auch nicht leicht, einen Überblick bei der großen Anzahl zu bekommen (Struts, Stripes, Wicket,Tapestry usw.). Hat schon jemand in diesem Bereich Erfahrungen gesammelt und könnte mir ein paar Tipps geben? Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß Kon


----------



## dodo (2. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich bisher nur mit Struts gearbeitet, ist quasi Standard aber leider schon ein bisschen veraltet. Überlege auch gerade was ich mir als nächstes anschaue, was aber nicht so leicht ist weil es unzählig viele Frameworks gibt und die meisten sich nicht durchsetzen werden.

Das beste wird wahrscheinlich sein bei Apache zu bleiben, entweder struts2(Webworks2) oder Shale/JSF, würde dazu aber auch gerne noch ein paar andere Meinungen hören.

Gruß
dodo


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Aug 2006)

Hm...

Spring ist sehr geil. Kein Framework wie z.B. Struts oder JSF, aber sehr geil.

Bisher hab ich mir Struts und JSF (Servlet & Portlet-Bridge) angeschaut. Struts eher mehr, JSF eher weniger.
Wenn ich soweit "fit" bin in Struts und JSF muss ich mir auchmal nach was neuem umschauen, aber Struts2 hört sich fürs erste ja nicht schlecht an.

Gruß seb


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (2. Aug 2006)

Ich werde für Formulare JSF verwenden, ansonsten find ich Spring gut, v.a. weil Erzeugungen von Instanzen (wie im Factory Pattern) in der Konfigurationsdatei eingestellt werden und generell eine Anwendung mit JUnit getestet werden kann.


----------



## HLX (2. Aug 2006)

Bei der Auswahl des "richtigen" Frameworks kommt auf den Zweck und den Umfang der Anwendung an. Für eine winzige Applikation lohnt sich im Übrigen gar kein Framework.

Arbeite selbst gerne mit Struts, da:
- open Source (schön beim Debuggen)
- reines Java und JSP mit Taglibs / leicht zu erlernen
- sehr ausgereift durch große Benutzer- und Entwicklergemeinde

Habe auch mal JSF evaluiert, hat jedoch wesentlich mehr Zeit beansprucht und Probleme bereitet. Ansonsten:
- kein richtiges MVC-Framework -> Fokus auf Web-Oberflächen
- nicht open Source (nur von SUN weiterentwickelt)

Falls du dich über weitere Frameworks informieren möchtest, hier eine Auswahl:
- Tapestry (Apache Jakarta)
- WebObjects (Apple Inc.) -> kommerziell
- WebWork (SourceForge)
- Cocoon (Apache Jakarta)


----------



## kon (5. Aug 2006)

Ich denke, dass ich erstmal mit Servlets/JPS/JSTL/Struts weitermachen werde. Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten ...


----------

